# Is this power supply compatible with this motherboard?



## Sabertooth54321 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is this power supply compatible with this motherboard? Here are the specs.


*Corsair Builder Series CX500 Power Suppy 500W* 







Form Factor: ATX







Wattage: 500W







Energy Efficiency: 80%







Fan: 120 mm







Input Voltage: 90V ~ 264V







+3.3V: 25 A







+5V: 20 A







+12V 1: 34 A







+12V Rails: 1







-12V: 0.8 A







+5VSB: 3 A







MTBF: 100,000 Hours















Motherboard Connector: 20+4 Pin







4-Pin/8-Pin EPS Connector: 1







6-Pin PCI-Express Connector: 2







4-Pin Floppy Connector: 1







4-Pin Peripheral Connector: 4







SATA Power Connector: 5


*Biostar A880GU3 AMD 880G Socket AM3 Motherboard* 







Processor Socket: AMD







Processor Interface: Socket AM3







Form Factor: Micro ATX







Processors Supported: Sempron Athlon II Phenom II







Additional Technologies: AMD Cool 'n' Quiet







Multi-GPU Support: Hybrid CrossFire







Northbridge: AMD 880G







Southbridge: AMD SB710







Memory Supported: DDR3 1333MHz DDR3 1066MHz DDR3 1600MHz (OC) DDR3 800MHz







Memory Type: DDR3







Number of Pins: 240-Pin







Maximum Memory Supported: 8GB - 64bit







Number of Slots: 2







Max. Memory Supported Per Slot: 4GB







Channels: 6 Channels







LAN Type: 10/100/1000 Mbps Gigabit







PS/2 Keyboard Connectors: 1







USB Ports (Total): 8







USB 3.0 Ports: 2







USB Rear Panel Ports: 2







USB Onboard Headers: 2 - (expandable to 4 USB ports)







LAN Ports: 1







Audio Out Jacks: 1







Serial ATA 3.0Gb/s Headers: 4







ATX Power Connectors: 1 24-Pin Connector 1 4-pin ATX 12V Power Connector







Fan Connectors: 2







S/PDIF Connectors: 1







VGA Ports: 1







DVI Ports: 1







HDMI Ports: 1







PCI Slots: 2







PCI Express X16 Slots: 1







Video Chipset: ATI Radeon HD 4250







Video Memory: Up to 512MB







RAID Support: Yes







RAID Modes: 0 1 10


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes but we really need to know the rest of the hardware to be sure.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CX Series are not recommended but they are OK. The TX-VX-HX-AX Corsairs are SeaSonic built and top quality. If you intend to use a dedicated GPU we suggest a 550W minimum.

Asus or Gigabyte would be a much better Mobo choice.
Look over our suggested build list for ideas on top quality components suggested and used by the top techs/builders.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

In my book, I'd rather have a Biostar, I have never had a bad one!


----------

